
The U.S. builds death traps, not streets - oftenwrong
https://smartgrowthamerica.org/the-u-s-builds-death-traps-not-streets/
======
oftenwrong
This was previously submitted, but "flagged".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21492500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21492500)

Note that "death trap" is an accurate description; nothing more.

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/deathtrap#English](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/deathtrap#English)

